# Inexpensive tuning vice?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, it's called Two Chairs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

2 chairs would work good for keeping it flat but I'd also like to mount it vertical


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Yeah, it's called Two Chairs.


Bump, hopefully for someone to post something useful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Go to the hardware store! You will need to have nails and a hammer.

-Get a 2x4 thats about 10 feet long or more. $4.
-Get a sturdy plank of wood as long as your snowboard. $4.
-Get some rubber matting. The kind that people sometimes line 
shelves with because it will grip anything you set on top of it.

*You should have spent less than $15.
*Have them cut the 2x4 into 1 foot sections before you pay. 

First, take two of the 2x4 sections and wrap the rubber grip mat tightly around the wood. Tack it down temporarily. 

Nail ~4-5 of the 2x4 pieces together with the now rubberized plank on the top of the stack. Make sure to attach it to the stack from the bottom side and that the nail does not come through so it will not scratch up your board.

Finally, anchor the two stacks of 2x4's to the plank of wood you bought at a distance that lets you rest your snowboard on top of it. The tip and tail of your snowboard should comfortably overhang off the side of the 2x4's. 

If you want to mount your snowboard vertically, you will need to cut a slot down the center of the 2x4's on both pillars and line it with the rubber matting. 

For less than $15 and under an hour of labor you now have a solid wood station for waxing or maintaining your board. Its really sturdy and your board will never wobble off. 


I have built 4 of these so far (for friends and friends of friends); they work great! The next best thing would be those toko / swix snowboard vices that cost $85-110.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Tolem said:


> Go to the hardware store! You will need to have nails and a hammer.
> 
> I have built 4 of these so far (for friends and friends of friends); they work great! The next best thing would be those toko / swix snowboard vices that cost $85-110.


Now lets see some pictures


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

sparelink said:


> Now lets see some pictures


x2. i'm more of a visual person haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

iggnew said:


> Bump, hopefully for someone to post something useful.


Thanks, I notice he gets like that from time to time even on other forums.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Tolem said:


> Go to the hardware store! You will need to have nails and a hammer.
> 
> -Get a 2x4 thats about 10 feet long or more. $4.
> -Get a sturdy plank of wood as long as your snowboard. $4.
> ...


Thanks Tolem sounds like a great idea. I think my brother and I can put something like this together. He's more of the carpenter and I just hang out as a drinking buddy. Nothing like putting together a DIY project with a 24 pack.

You think you can share some photos if you have any? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I just happened to be waxing tonight so I took some! Now mine doesn't have a slot down the middle for vertical mounting, as I don't have any sharpening tools of my own yet. But I have built two with a slot in the middle just wide enough to slip a board in. Be creative.


This matting works amazingly well. The board does not move AT ALL even when you really jolt it:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Hm. Add some strategically placed hinges and locking mechanisms and you could make it somewhat portable.

In fact, I could probably make one that fits in a backpack, with room to spare.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. Gives me a good visualization. I have a folding table I can use so I can work standing up. Kudos to you man for being creative.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I can spot some weaknesses, but it's super portable and super cheap. Make as many as you want, set them up in whatever position you like.









As for edges, who says you need to have the board vertical to do it?

I also have another idea involving mini scissor lifts and telescoping rods.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Tolem said:


> I just happened to be waxing tonight so I took some! Now mine doesn't have a slot down the middle for vertical mounting, as I don't have any sharpening tools of my own yet. But I have built two with a slot in the middle just wide enough to slip a board in. Be creative.
> 
> 
> This matting works amazingly well. The board does not move AT ALL even when you really jolt it:


Thanks for a place to start when making my bench it took a couple days to make and happy with the turn out 
here is a link for pics of the completed project Snowboard Bench


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

wow... all those tables look sweet. i've been using my folding workbench and some rubber slipmats as a tuning table but it's not quite long enough and i can't put it on edge. this gives me some ideas to work off of... thanks! i'd like something to catch all the wax scrapings too... i hate cleaning up after.

-rayray


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I use a pair of sawhorses in my garage. Cost = ~$7 for three 2x4's and ~$8 for a metal sawhorse framing kit (optional). Cheap, stable, effective.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

i think i'm going to get these at Canadian Tire after work. on sale for $11.99 CAD/each. folds away for easy storage. 










i don't really need to put it on edge so it's all good in the hood.

-rayray


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I use ones similar to these burton ones. You can get them for around $50 in Ebay and they work great for base work and edge work.

View attachment 1050


----------



## woopadydoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Tolem for the info on the cheap setup!


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't have enough money laying around to buy one so decided to make my own. Got all the equipment at home ( wood, chop saw, screws, drill, cabinet protector) so it cost me exactly 0 dollars. Not sure how long it will last but it seems pretty stable.

I only used 2 inch screws to make sure maximum durability when scraping the board. No nails or glue.


----------

